# Unironically, being short is a legit reason for suicide.



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 18, 2020)

try modafinil


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 18, 2020)

no bro


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


Two girls rejected me because of height yesterday  ...5'7 tho


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 18, 2020)

In reality I’m 5’4 Stand on my money, now I’m 6’6


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 18, 2020)

fuark bro

you not saving up for LL?


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Two girls rejected me because of height yesterday  ...5'7 tho


Dude u probably don’t look or sound masc enougg


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 18, 2020)

How tall r u


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 18, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> How tall r u


4 foot 22 hbu


----------



## .👽. (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


Its not. Ugly face is a reason


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 18, 2020)

mew


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 18, 2020)

Just date giant girl that are insecure


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> fuark bro
> 
> you not saving up for LL?


LL can't fix me.

I'm 5'2".


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> LL can't fix me.
> 
> I'm 5'2".


LL and lifts is easy fix.

why are you thst beight do you know? gh deficient or caeliac disease or what


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> why are you thst beight do you know? gh deficient or caeliac disease or what


I have no idea.


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> LL can't fix me.
> 
> I'm 5'2".


Have you finished puberty?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 18, 2020)

escortmaxx and cope instead


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I have no idea.



Parents height? (I forgot)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Have you finished puberty?


I have facial hair and chest hair.

Don't know if that means anything


----------



## BlackPillChad (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm sorry

What's your age?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Parents height? (I forgot)


Mom is 5ft

Dad is 5'9"


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Mom is 5ft
> 
> Dad is 5'9"


How are you 5’2? I’m sorry but I would actually rope tbh


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I have facial hair and chest hair.
> 
> Don't know if that means anything


Ok but how old


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Ok but how old


17.

About to be 18 in 5 months


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 17.
> 
> About to be 18 in 5 months


And what PSL is your face, roughly


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> And what PSL is your face, roughly


3/10.

Not deform, but my pheno is terrible.

Have a hook nose with ape-ish lips.

Head is small.


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 3/10.
> 
> Not deform, but my pheno is terrible.
> 
> ...


Well then, there's nothing we can tell you that you don't already know. It's gonna be hard to have a successful dating/sex life. But killing yourself should be last resort. You gotta try getting rich and famous, or finding other powerful copes.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Mar 18, 2020)

Height is brutal pill ngl.

Ive witnessed disrespect on 2 occasions with some dudes from my former friend circle. 1 was below average height like 170-171 cm or so.

Another occasion was a growth restricted dude, like 155cm or below. He is not a manlet, but legit kinda had dwarfism almost. Not quite little people level but certainly not manlet. he legit looked like a 8 yo or smth.

Ironically that dwarf guy has a normal size foid girlfriend, she isnt very gl, kinda like redneck foid, they got together before dating apps etc. though. He has a child too and the child also has dwarfism. But since its a foid child, its prolly not fked and will be able to find a dude.


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes there is nothing worse than being a manlet abomination


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Height is cope


----------



## BlackPillChad (Mar 18, 2020)

If you truly want to do this...

Pick a successor. Help them ascend.

You would be a hero to the person you helped.

https://looksmax.org/threads/dismal-strategy-moneymaxxing-via-suicide.105147/#post-1780690


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 18, 2020)

Didn't some calculate that height is only 10% of your looks?


----------



## wolfgaiden (Mar 18, 2020)

betabux will be your best cope, everyone uses their attributes for gain in this world. As a short dude, you literally can offer no appeal to women other than financial stability and status. Even if you are a good looking short dude, over time you will be on thin ice, as countless better physical specimens will present themselves in front of your girl. Just accept the role you have to play in this world to spread your seed .


----------



## Cope (Mar 18, 2020)

*My parents are going to pay for LL*


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Mar 18, 2020)

Cope said:


> *My parents are going to pay for LL*


They better be, its 100% their fault if youre short.


----------



## Justttt (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 17.
> 
> About to be 18 in 5 months


Blast hgh srs


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 3/10.
> 
> Not deform, but my pheno is terrible.
> 
> ...




Naturalheightgrowth has some stuff that may help you, just read through the articles. When was the last time you grew? Im asking to see if your growth plates are closed. 

Treatment with estrogen inhibitors in later puberty has been shown to decrease the bone age, thus prolonging growth. Unfortantely Idk if your plates are closed.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 18, 2020)

JFl at paying for LLsurgery when face is all that matters


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 18, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> When was the last time you grew?


Around my early teens.


HumidVent said:


> Didn't some calculate that height is only 10% of your looks?


Elaborate


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 18, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> Height is cope


he's fucking 5'2.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> when face is all that matters





Dyorotic2 said:


> *he's fucking 5'2.*


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 19, 2020)

ive seen 5'2 5'3 guys with good faces slay IRL


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 19, 2020)

Op put all ur energy into improving ur face. LL won’t do much tbh since u’d still be manlet tier not to mention being comically disproportionate. FACE BRO


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I have no idea.


why don’t you check lol?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> why don’t you check lol?


Good question.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 19, 2020)

How is your face?


----------



## Moggy (Mar 19, 2020)

Being 6'0 is brutal these days I cannot imagine being 5'5. No doubt I would have pulled the plug by now.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 19, 2020)

5 inches through LL + lifts bro


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

Swescension said:


> How is your face?


Not good.


Dope said:


> 5 inches through LL


Too poor, bro.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Not good.
> 
> Too poor, bro.


That's why you save up jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

Dope said:


> That's why you save up jfl


Gonna take me years. 






prettymuchfuxed said:


> ive seen 5'2 5'3 guys with good faces slay IRL


How many guys?

Have people made fun of their height?


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Gonna take me years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, ive seen a 5'2 guy in club makeout with two girls at same time , also saw a 5'3 guy the other day in a LTR with cute girl. height is kinda cope bro, just have a good face theory


----------



## je3oe (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Mom is 5ft
> 
> Dad is 5'9"


My parents are shorter but i ended up 5’10.


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 19, 2020)

Dope said:


> That's why you save up jfl


Save up $50-80k? It's not that easy.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 19, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Save up $50-80k? It's not that easy.


He's 17. He could work for 4 years and make more than that.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Mom is 5ft
> 
> Dad is 5'9"


and you never thought to check? wtf man, you probably were hgh deficient


Dope said:


> He's 17. He could work for 4 years and make more than that.


don’t be delusional, he lives in Poland. Not everyone is a trustfundcel like you mate, i don’t think you realise the true value of money..


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 19, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> and you never thought to check? wtf man, you probably were hgh deficient
> 
> don’t be delusional, he lives in Poland. Not everyone is a trustfundcel like you mate, i don’t think you realise the true value of money..


Forgot countries other than America existed tbh


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 19, 2020)

Dope said:


> Forgot countries other than America existed tbh


fucking hell you americans are something else lol


----------



## Tom2004 (Mar 19, 2020)

It’s possible to grow in height up to 21 when the spine fuses. Use all your money to buy GH or peptides and blast at a crazy dose


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)



Build a good physique and go for girls who are between 5 foot and 5 foot 4/5 - they rejected you not because of your height but because they probs saw you were insecure about it + also your frame and face.


----------



## Greeicy (Mar 19, 2020)

wolfgaiden said:


> betabux will be your best cope, everyone uses their attributes for gain in this world. As a short dude, you literally can offer no appeal to women other than financial stability and status. Even if you are a good looking short dude, over time you will be on thin ice, as countless better physical specimens will present themselves in front of your girl. Just accept the role you have to play in this world to spread your seed .


Imagine wanting to spread your seed as as a 5'2" subhuman. You crazy faggots must get castrated.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 19, 2020)

being short is great because you'll be way more passable if you transition to female

read this on IT jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Mar 19, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Two girls rejected me because of height yesterday  ...5'7 tho


shieeet, same height as you thanks for reminding me to never approach foids


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> he lives in Poland


I'm a American.

*Strike_Poseidon
Adept*
22 minutes ago

Add bookmark
#15
I think this guy is actually legit now, some random person on the forum just recently commented that it worked for him, seeing as the last response on the forum was so long ago, and also I emailed him and the time where he was selling me his 'formula' was around the same time http://www.heightdiscussion.com/index.php?/topic/22601-growing-taller/page-12. I firmly believe Xcrunner is now the only guy (scientist) who discovered how to grow after growth plate closure and during it grow well past 'genetic' potential

Now to prove he ain't a scam or anything he takes payment by PayPal, his formulas may be VERY pricey, but from what I have seen they work and they work naturally, better than LL @Dyorotic2 if u interested, stop wasting ur money on GH and shit and save up money for this guys formula. It cost like 2000 USD but hey, the amount of testemonials and the sheer fact this man has done far more research on the topic than anyone else and the legitimate fact that he is now a scientist should be reassuring, not only that he gives customers his residential address after they have bought off him.

Either way please someone try this, it could very much change your life

I did email him to reveal to me some of the ingredients in there one of his emails are this Oluwaseuno@auamed.net and another one is this xcrunner211@gmail.com

From what I can see his formula It has methylprotodioscin, sam e for methylation, dhatrumurgasiniy for growth plate regeneration, igf growth factor 1 and 3 and bmp-2 for something induction, anyway he doesn't reveal too much

BTW his formula is a spray, not injection


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm a American.
> 
> *Strike_Poseidon
> Adept*
> ...


use peptides and this then?

u should go to get ur gh levels checked or caeliac disease


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 17.
> 
> About to be 18 in 5 months


Aliñababa HGH megadose nigga

just type wholesale factory HGH buy the insulin syringes


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Mar 19, 2020)

Take shrooms, go to your dad you wanna commit first
Youre too young to die we need you!


----------



## needsolution (Mar 19, 2020)

Roped?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> just type wholesale factory HGH buy the insulin syringes


Got no money.

By the time I get a degree, I'll probably be too old.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Got no money.
> 
> By the time I get a degree, I'll probably be too old.


Nigga it’s from silbaba cheap as hell

get some help do what you can Ewhore or tjay x max


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 19, 2020)

*Looksmaxers: 4, **Bluepilled: 12)*


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I have no idea.


Age?


Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Around my early teens.
> 
> Elaborate


Bro use aromasin, its pretty cheap. Mk677 is legit, use low doses for long time and get your growth plates checked, mine closed at 15, some grow longer


----------



## john2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


*It was good knowing you (ded srs).*
*
Many men come and go. Some ascend, some rope. 

I respect your decision and won't say anything about it. No comments. I wouldn't recommend you roping, but if it is your choice as a manlet, then go on.
*
*Goodbye man.*


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)











Men born short are more prone to violent suicide


Males that are born short or with low weight have a more than doubled risk of attempting a violent suicide when adults, a study suggests




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 25, 2020)

In my experience below average men 5’7 and lower are treated like trash by both men and women


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> In my experience below average men 5’7 and lower are treated like trash by both men and women


Only if ugly tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Only if ugly tbh



below average = 4/10 face = ugly

but its astounding tbh. I'm sitting here moaning about how I don't turn heads in the street while there are guys out there who are universally seen as a joke


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> below average = 4/10 face = ugly
> 
> but its astounding tbh. I'm sitting here moaning about how I don't turn heads in the street while there are guys out there who are universally seen as a joke


Be Pitt or die trying


----------



## tincelw (Mar 26, 2020)

love you @Rob Paul'sHeight
please dont rope brother


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)



If you are 5 ft 2 I would either find a coping mechanism . Or become a betabux or go all out and exploit hormones like hgh.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 26, 2020)

Go ER for manlets


----------



## bankrolls (Mar 26, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Two girls rejected me because of height yesterday  ...5'7 tho


If you had a chad face they wouldn't reject you and give it more thought lol


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 30, 2020)

There are ways bro.. Look into investing and/or loans. Some Indian surgeons only take like $10k USD for LL surgery. I got mine done and got only 2 inches, but with more money you could get better. I am gonna get another one once this Crisis is over. I will go to Turkey. Stryde does 3 inches but I want 4 inches in Femur and 2 inches in Tibia again. I was born poor too but with business investments and shit made some good dough and ready to grow.. 27 now.. I did get girls prolly cause I was 5'7" and wore lifts.


----------



## Deleted member 1769 (Mar 30, 2020)

I dont have words for your situation
Im just sorry


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 30, 2020)

If your from america. Look to south america LL, i swear man they are cheap and people treat You well for 1/3 of the money. Then get lifts, make these your life goal OP, don't kill yourself.


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 30, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> There are ways bro.. Look into investing and/or loans. Some Indian surgeons only take like $10k USD for LL surgery. I got mine done and got only 2 inches, but with more money you could get better. I am gonna get another one once this Crisis is over. I will go to Turkey. Stryde does 3 inches but I want 4 inches in Femur and 2 inches in Tibia again. I was born poor too but with business investments and shit made some good dough and ready to grow.. 27 now.. I did get girls prolly cause I was 5'7" and wore lifts.


What business investments if not secret?


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 30, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> What business investments if not secret?


Opened Amazon store with my cousin.. Made decent sales then bought good shares like Qualcom and Beyond meat on good time and sold for greater profit... Car resales etc. Most money came from Selling shit on Amazon. It was much more profitable back then. Nowadays it's dead though.


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 30, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Opened Amazon store with my cousin.. Made decent sales then bought good shares like Qualcom and Beyond meat on good time and sold for greater profit... Car resales etc. Most money came from Selling shit on Amazon. It was much more profitable back then. Nowadays it's dead though.


Ehhhh. Thx for info anyways


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 2, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> got only 2 inches, but with more money you could get bet


Proportion would look weird.


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 2, 2020)

Water is wet


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Apr 2, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Proportion would look weird.


Not as much as you think


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 2, 2020)

i wish i had the balls to do it. i am beyond saving.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 2, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Proportion would look weird.



Here is a WOPING evidence that Height >>>>>> Proportions.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


Overthinking it and overthinking its tangible interdependencies is a legit reason why. But a good practical step to get away from that is to never do things expecting a reaction from your action. So for example; doing something because you want to force positive feedback, be it making a thread or post on here, or anything that is "seeking affirmation or validation" of any kind. If you just truly accept which things are the best things to do, and you do them, without looking to extract feedback or reactions there and then at the time of each action, but instead just doing things because they will help you, and then almost hypnotizing yourself into not being prepared for any kind of telic stimulus at any time, and letting responses catch you offgaurd but not giving yourself to digest them one-by-one, will actually help you. If you act pragmatically, and force your focus onto the pragmatism, you'll feel a huge relief. It won't change your height but the reason there's no relief is because you think about your height and all its real-life negative impacts which is causing you to feel a lot worse than you should. Only things you should feel bad about are bad decisions you make irrespective of your height or bad decisions that are made which you justify by explaining your height situation on top of it. But really, you also feel bad about the bad decisions themselves and not just the height. You should try take all feelings and emotions away from all things you can't change and force them to persistently attach to anything in your span of control. I understand how different and unfortunate circumstances are for bald people, manlets, etc, but not everyone does, and most people don't care. But I hope you understand what I just wrote and I hope it can help you a bit.


----------



## hairyballscel (Apr 2, 2020)

Do whatever it takes to make money, I sell weed and hash because im an extreme poorcel, no regrets


----------



## Theonewhowillascend (Apr 2, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm a American.
> 
> *Strike_Poseidon
> Adept*
> ...


dhatrumurgasiniy lol if he has that in his formula then he is definetelly a scam


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 3, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Here is a WOPING evidence that Height >>>>>> Proportions.
> View attachment 334060


Going from 5'2 to 5'9 would look weird.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 3, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Going from 5'2 to 5'9 would look weird.


Thinking about that is straight up weird


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Going from 5'2 to 5'9 would look weird.


You can't really know tbh. Try measuring your photo and photoshop 6 inches distributed. If it looks too weird that you can also have arms lengthen and the heal up process is quiet short. If you were able to gather enough money, doing both limbs lengthen at the same time is possible though not both femur and tibia. There are much complications when someone tries both bones lengthen. If you get to 5'8" getting 2 inch lifts would make you about average and if you are very fit, then you can use that in your advantage. Alls I am saying is that it's possible but gonna be hard. At least you are not born in some village in India or some fucked up country and have access to internet and shit. Be hopeful. If it sui times come, then maybe go with the cheaper options in India or Pak for 10k or some doable shit. Peace


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 3, 2020)

Can confirm, im 5'7 framecel and think about sui methods every day.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 3, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Only if ugly tbh


yes, but that's it they won't be treated like shit but won't slay either.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> yes, but that's it they won't be treated like shit but won't slay either.


5'7 is around the lowest i'd be willing to go if it meant i got Pitt face. Below that i'd feel mogged even tho my face would be perfect


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 5'7 is around the lowest i'd be willing to go if it meant i got Pitt face. Below that i'd feel mogged even tho my face would be perfect


yeah take it from me I'm 5'4 and it's terrible


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 3, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> yeah take it from me I'm 5'4 and it's terrible


Your skull in my PMs looked like it belonged on a 6' dude, I am surprised.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> yeah take it from me I'm 5'4 and it's terrible


that's rough


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 3, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Your skull in my PMs looked like it belonged on a 6' dude, I am surprised.


yeah I'm not a skullcel, when I'm done with LL I won't look comical.


ArvidGustavsson said:


> that's rough


atleast I get to get LL through my parent's pockets coz it's their fault jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)









> Karl Lagerfeld revealed his aversion to short men: "The worst is ugly short men. Women can be short, but for men it is impossible. It is something that they will not forgive in life - to be born short. I have never been friends with a short man in my life. Don't trust them; they are mean, and they want to kill you."

https://www.vogue.co.uk/article/karl-lagerfeld-believed-short-men-wanted-to-kill-him


----------



## Patient A (Apr 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> LL can't fix me.
> 
> I'm 5'2".





Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 3/10.
> 
> Not deform, but my pheno is terrible.
> 
> ...






Live stream yourself roping to the forum bro

Hey, if I’m not there in your last hours, just know that I want you to rest in peace fallen brother. 
(can’t fall if it never began actually)


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


Will you livestream?
Short men have an advantage bro:


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 10, 2020)

You're not Rob Paul's height though
You pretty much definitely need a two segment 5 – 6 inch LL, that won't be too bad


----------



## Midgetcel (Apr 10, 2020)

Not good enough to justify suicide but good enough to not give a fuck about anything, rot, play video games all day, eat like a pig, do hard drugs, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 10, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> you livestream?


No.



Patient A said:


> Live stream yourself roping to the forum bro


Can't even afford a webcam.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Can't even afford a webcam.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






VirtueSignaller said:


> View attachment 348329


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 349424


















Haven't laughed that hard in a while


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 12, 2020)

Lmao my retarded parents think being me being 16cm below average height where my peers are already 5'11-6'0 on average and because I'm apparently "not short" DONT want to give me HGH.
Dumb fucking whore I don't understand what she considers short, 3 foot tall?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 12, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> 16cm below average height


You're 5ft tall?


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> You're 5ft tall?


4-6 inches taller than that in the tallest country in Europe


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 12, 2020)

I wouldnt wish manletism on my worst enemy because i know what its like 
Atleast your life ends when you have cancer etc.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nogger said:


> Atleast your life ends when you have cancer


@Roping Subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 13, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 353222



lol must've hurt his ego


----------



## Chemicel (Apr 13, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 353222


brutal but kinda hot ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 353222


hot stuff tbh


----------



## ghkid2019 (Apr 14, 2020)

@Rob Paul'sHeight . As much as being short (I'm talking 5th percentile or lower for your local country average) feels like it COULD be managed with confidence and therapy and mindset change, reality is much different.

"Therapy works! You need to stop caring about height!" - People who don't understand one bit of our life.

Harder than it looks. Much harder.

I agree with you 100%. People don't know what we've felt after 15+ years of feeling inherently inferior through no fault of own. Sure, it might be irrational to abandon life because of height since we don't have any actual complications physically, but mentally, man... It's fucking tough. No therapy can fix a lifetime's worth of irrational thinking, and possibly bullying or unconscious biases by people who treat us differently- even if it's natural and subconscious by them with no ill-intent.

As much as I wish I could help you, I can't. You are completely justified in feeling like you have to end it all.

But I have one piece of hope for you. Limb lengthening technology, stem cell technology, alot of things are coming in the future.

Limb lengthening technology has advanced SO MUCH in the past TWO years, that now you can walk after breaking your bone in 1 month (slowly though), and you're not wheelchair bound for 6 months with a cylinder rod contraption anymore. The mechanism is INTERNAL, so you can't even see the contraption anymore- it's in your legs. Physical therapy rate post-surgery has improved to the point where you can go back to work in 6 months after gaining 3inches. This is RIGHT NOW- this exists right now by the way, this is called the Stryde internal system.

^Two years ago we didn't have that. TWO fucking years ago. Shit is advancing well- and advancing FAST.

I'm happy to say there is a future. And I can't wait to see how things progress when YOU become 25. LL may turn from a dark gruesome thing to a normal, difficult but manageable reality for short folks.

The only limiting thing at this point for Leg Lengthening is: money and time (to spend a year doing the surgery and rehab).

So get onto your studymaxxing right now. Let's get a good ass job. Let's hold out until after college brother.



Just hold out for now. I promise things will get better. Love me or hate me, I am telling you the truth.


----------



## Lifelet (Apr 14, 2020)

5'19" it sucks


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 14, 2020)

If you're below 5'7 with a face that isn't 7+/10 it's basically over... 

Only a good face can combat manletism. Also a manlet with a 7+/10 face mogs any 5'11 - 6'1 5/10 face. Not 6'2+ unless the manlet possesses a godly face it would not overcome average face + height halo... 

Greycel so I am not accustomed to using the PSL rating system yet.... but working on it.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 14, 2020)

ghkid2019 said:


> the surgery and rehab).
> 
> So get onto your studymaxxing right now. Let's get a good ass job. Let's hold out until after college brother.


Even so, height isn't my only problem.

I got short arms, ugly face, small feet & hand, short torso with a pot belly, receding hairline, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Gonna take me years.


Bro, do the life insurance thing and forge your death. 
Give 50K to whoever helped you or if its a friend even better.
Then go to the black market and get a new fake identity.

You will still have enough money to get LL and more


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 14, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Give 50K to whoever helped you or if its a friend even better.


Got no friends


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Got no friends


Rope


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Got no friends


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-one-incel-can-make-a-deal-to-help-another-with-his-death.127392/


----------



## ghkid2019 (Apr 15, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Even so, height isn't my only problem.
> 
> I got short arms, ugly face, small feet & hand, short torso with a pot belly, receding hairline, etc.



Small feet and hands? No one but you cares about that.
Pot belly, lose weight.
No point talking to you now that I know you are always finding something to blame. Thought you would actually gain something from my long ass paragraphs, but nah.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 15, 2020)

ghkid2019 said:


> Small feet and hands? No one but you cares about that.
> Pot belly, lose weight.
> No point talking to you now that I know you are always finding something to blame. Thought you would actually gain something from my long ass paragraphs, but nah.


lol dude you are trying to give him hope to wait for some fictional future where people that short will be able to become taller. He needs a solution now, only thing he got is peptides/hgh or LL surgery. Which he refused already.


----------



## ghkid2019 (Apr 15, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> lol dude you are trying to give him hope to wait for some fictional future where people that short will be able to become taller. He needs a solution now, only thing he got is peptides/hgh or LL surgery. Which he refused already.



No, I'm saying that LL will become more streamlined, because currently it is already massively improved compared to only 5 years ago. The only thing he can do CURRENTLY while he's still growing is HGH/peptides. And if he doesn't want that- what's the point of talking to him? Just to hear him whine? He's the type to never be satisfied and blame everything. Give him 5 inches and he'll still say his face is off. Give him plastic surgery and he'll still say his hands are big. Give him hand fattening drugs and he'll still say he's overweight. Give him gastric bypass and he'll still say his hairline is off. Give him a hair transplant and... you get the point. There are some people who have a valid problem with certain aspects of their life, face, height, etc. But this guy is pretty much complaining about being a human being.

You can be mad at one or two issues, and that can be absolutely justified sadness. Once you're mad about every corner of your life, that's just extreme body dysmorphic disorder. He needs to get himself checked out, because I guarantee him once he becomes 6 feet and get plastic surgery he'll still bitch about something else.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 15, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


Iam 5’7,but thanks for looksmaxing tip


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 15, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> The worst is ugly short men. Women can be short, but for men it is impossible. It is something that they will not forgive in life - to be born short. I have never been friends with a short man in my life. Don't trust them; they are mean, and they want to kill you."







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## goodman78 (Apr 15, 2020)

imagine having a clinical micropenis and a high sex drive at the same time..


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 15, 2020)

ghkid2019 said:


> The only thing he can do CURRENTLY while he's still growing is HGH/peptides. And if he doesn't want that- what's the point of talking to him? Just to hear him whine?


I didn't say that.

I said I have no money, and even if I did for all know my growth plates could be closed.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 16, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> yeah take it from me I'm 5'4 and it's terrible











Men born short are more prone to violent suicide


Males that are born short or with low weight have a more than doubled risk of attempting a violent suicide when adults, a study suggests




www.newscientist.com


----------



## sloopnoob (May 16, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Men born short are more prone to violent suicide
> 
> 
> Males that are born short or with low weight have a more than doubled risk of attempting a violent suicide when adults, a study suggests
> ...


soon brother


----------



## Callipygian (May 16, 2020)

not your fault.focus on wealth get as much joy from life as it allows you to


----------



## Alexanderr (May 16, 2020)

*Last seen Today at 4:42 PM*
The rope didn’t hold?


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 16, 2020)

over for manlets


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 16, 2020)

imagine caring about what random whores say


----------



## TheLifeMaxer (May 16, 2020)

Only option I see left for short men is to TrannyMax.


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 16, 2020)

Imagine being short jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 17, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> imagine caring about what random whores say


Most women hate short men.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm just gonna commit suicide. (dedsrs)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 19, 2020)

The bathtub is filled, the water is hot, and the razors are sharp. I’m done being short.(self.short)
submitted 6 years ago by Imdonebeingthis to /r/short
I’m done with it. I can’t take it. I’m weak, I know I’m weak. I’m incomplete, I’m not half a man but I’m forced to live an existence as half a being. I’m short, I’m fucking short. I didn’t choose to be like this, I was born like this, so why do I have to carry a burden where I am not responsible for it. Was I a bad human being in my other life? Did I’ve licked the devil’s ass before I was born? Or is it just chance. Is that it? Is chance the ultimate force that guide our destinies?
We only get to experience on life, and by chance I had to be born both short and male. Been born as someone who it’s ok to bash, ok to make fun of. Who the idea of love is inconcebible, is unreachable. Where it’s understandable that, no matter what I do, what I choose, how hard I try, it will always be ok to reject me because… “look at him, he’s so short.” “I’m sure you will find someone that don’t mind, but that’s not me.”
Why am I not allowed to experience love as all people should be? Why can’t I talk to a girl and don’t feel like she’s looking at me like I’m doing something wrong, something I’m not supposed to be doing. I’m tired. I’m sick and tired, I’m sick and tired, I’m angry. I’m alone, I’ve been alone all my life. I’ve kissed a girl, I’ve fucked a girl, but no girl as ever kissed me or been with me because she wanted to be. Everything I know about love I’ve read it on books, watched on films or listened on music. Nobody as ever told me anything about love. I guess I’m just not meant to it. I’m incomplete. Not because I am incomplete, but because people paint me as it.
Love, for me, is unreachable. Happiness is unreachable. And why do I need to keep going? Why keep fighting? Do I have anything to fight for? To I have any battle I can win? Why do I need to try to look at different things but not love? Love is the ultimate life experience every human or even animal can live. Love, sex and relationships is the most important part of life, and somehow this society thinks that is ok to bash short guys romantically, girls think it’s ok to claim, proudly, that they don’t date short guys, like that makes someone with solid standards. Why is it ok to reject us for the most important part of life? It’s ok to show on tv a girl rejecting a guy for his height, or making fun of it? Even short girls like Melissa Rauch, they spit on short guys like we were the most gross things on earth. I blame them. I blame every girl who has posted, talked or claimed that they don’t date short guys. I point my finger to every girl who found it ok to bash short men, to claim that they will not date them no matter how good they are, not matter how good fathers they could be, how good listeners, how good everything, but just because they were born as a short person, they don’t get to be in a relation ship, to love. To feel loved. I point my finger to every short girl who told me “just because I’m short and you’re short it doesn’t mean I’m gonna date you”. “I like my man tall, as any women”, someone told me some days ago. All dating problems of short men would end if short women would just get over their egos and give a chance to date us as well. If, somehow, society that it would be best to find someone your size instead of a tall guy. Or if society would start to put other values in the love field, mabe, someone with the same taste of music? Who knows. Maybe I'd live to see that day, but I'm already too old. I'm too fucking tired. I had enough of this. I had enough of rejection. You rejected me long enough, I can’t take it, and I don’t have to take it. Life is meant to be lived, I don’t feel alive. I feel I have no part in this world and I’ll never have. I don’t have what it takes . I’m tired. I’m sick and tired. I’m really tired. And I just want to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 1, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> *Looksmaxers: 4, **Bluepilled: 12)*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7313 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm with you my man, I'm ~5'8" and I'm going to commit suicide. I can't imagine being 5'2". If you think it's the right move for you I can't tell you what or what not to do. Just make sure you're sure about it bro, and don't do it with some high-error method like OD or a knife. I'm pretty sure a gun is the best way.

And too many people use LL as a cope, but LL is one of the shittiest surgeries ever and it's gonna cost so much pain and agony for such a long period of time and will take you way too long to recover to just 50% of what you originally were.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 1, 2020)

arianaisawesome said:


> I'm with you my man, I'm ~5'8" and I'm going to commit suicide. I can't imagine being 5'2". If you think it's the right move for you I can't tell you what or what not to do. Just make sure you're sure about it bro, and don't do it with some high-error method like OD or a knife. I'm pretty sure a gun is the best way.
> 
> And too many people use LL as a cope, but LL is one of the shittiest surgeries ever and it's gonna cost so much pain and agony for such a long period of time and will take you way too long to recover to just 50% of what you originally were.


I believe it's the right move.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I believe it's the right move.
> View attachment 439241


this thread makes me really sad i can't imagine bro


----------



## Oueyy (Jun 7, 2020)

It's time to transform into a woman buddy.
Just trannymax bro


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oueyy said:


> It's time to transform into a woman buddy.
> Just trannymax bro


Keep coping.








Suicide Thoughts and Attempts Among Transgender Adults







williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu





Approximately 40 percent of transgender adults reported attempting suicide in their lifetime, according to the 2015 U.S. Transgender Survey


----------



## Oueyy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Keep coping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40÷ chance of suicide is better than 100÷ right ?


----------



## Nisse (Jun 7, 2020)

Narrow IPD even better reason to rope tbh you will always look low iq and theres nothing you can do about it


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nisse said:


> you will always look low iq and theres nothing you can do about it


Low iq tall guy [IS BETTER THAN] high i.q well paid short doctor.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh no life isn’t fair I’m gonna kms..... grow up


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> Oh no life isn’t fair I’m gonna kms..... grow up


If only short men could do that.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jun 7, 2020)

Is life worth living as a 5'8 - 5'10 man? Its the short-but-not-tiny range. I'm 5'9, maybe 5'9.5 on a good day and even 13 years old lanklets heightmogg me nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jun 7, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Is life worth living as a 5'8 - 5'10 man? Its the short-but-not-tiny range. I'm 5'9, maybe 5'9.5 on a good day and even 13 years old lanklets heightmogg me nowadays


I’m here at 5’5-5’6 and I’ve made it to 41 with some great copes. I have good memories, but also a suicide attempt. Take from that what you will


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 7, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Is life worth living as a 5'8 - 5'10 man? Its the short-but-not-tiny range. I'm 5'9, maybe 5'9.5 on a good day and even 13 years old lanklets heightmogg me nowadays


It’s enough


----------

